# sch 80 cpvc $$$



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Today I had to buy some 3" sch 80 pipe and fittings I nearly fell off my chair when I got the price. The pipe is about $10 per foot and a 45 is about $22. The Navien Combi units if you plan on running them on high temp say above 140f on the return. The vent must be done in shc 80 cpvc for at least the first 6` out of the unit.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Yep, that stuff is not cheap.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Better put twice as many stand offs on that section as you think is necessary also :yes:


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

This is nice to know. I have tons of Sch80 fittings and pipe laying around. Didnt realize the price on it went up so much.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

When's the last time you checked on their brass threaded adapters? Holy schamolee.


----------

